# Anyone familiar with the John Deere AMT 600?



## Urbicide

Hello. I was looking at a JD AMT 600 a guy has for sale here. I thought it might be a handy atv to have out on my property. It is kind of different looking compared to most atv's. It has 4 drive tires under a decent sized cargo box with what looks to be a motorcycle front end for steering with a single front tire. The engine is a 14 horse kaw. I did notice that the outer wheel bearing on one of the rear axles was gone. Local John Deere dealer said to look for several things before buying. I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with one of these 5 wheel jobs. They were last made in 1990. I wasn't too sure as to what forum to post this question so I hope someone sees it who can offer some insight.

Thanks.

Vince


----------



## chinnboy

*Better late than never maybe*

This is a pretty slow response but I stumbled here in case it is still relevant to the OP or anyone else.

We have had an AMT 600 at our farm in Missouri for I'd guess better than 25 years. I live 500 miles away and get there infrequently, but have used it extensively when there. These are absolutely great for general navigation in scrub ground, hauling limbs to burn piles, moving soil and debris. Ours runs fine after all these years. I can recall it being serviced at Deere once, and the solenoid on the hydraulic crapped out but was pretty easily fixed. When it sits unused for an extended period, a tiny shot of starting fluid helps get it up and running, but I'm told take it easy on that as starting fluid can be perilous for an aluminum block motor. Our scrub land, where I've done a fair amount of work, has a bunch of multiflora rose and other thorns, and the tires have to have periodic injections of gunk. But they have held up well. I guess, only one has been replaced and that was last year.

I like the single wheel cycle-type front end, and prefer it to the later setups. As far as I'm concerned, it is more useful for everyday chores than a pickup. I love it, wouldn't part with it, and if it conked would hunt down another in good condition first order.


----------



## Urbicide

Welcome to ArboristSite! Thanks for the response. I ended up passing on the AMT. Needed new brake rotors, pads, calipers, chain tensioner, brake cables, all besides the previously listed problems. The fact that the seller wanted to raise the price over what he had it listed for on Craig's List was the deal killer.


----------

